# Info Rolex Deep Sea



## toeedzski (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi guys , I am new to this and would really appreciate you help.

I have just bought the new model Rolex Deep Sea from a reputable jewelers who are an authorised Rolex dealer.

The watch looks superb but oddly enough when I got it home and the light started to fade I notice that the Luminescent markers glow Green and NOT Blue. I was under the impression that they should glow Blue as per the Rolex website and according to the book.

I am starting to worry about its validity, I can see no serial numbers on the watch but am told that numbers etc are all hidden under the bracelet and inside the case?

Does this all sound normal? What about the Luminescent markers?

Any help would be much appreciated please.

Many thanks

Tony.


----------



## toastie (Mar 4, 2010)

the serial number is at 6 o'clock on the rehaut and the lume should be blue are you sure its not a sea dweller as opposed to a deep sea? do you have a picture or a model number? is it a 16600 sea dweller or a 116660 deep see


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Maybe it is the Sea-Dweller you've got?






Great lume on the Seiko though!!


----------



## toeedzski (Jan 2, 2012)

It says on it Deep Sea then underneath this says Sea Dweller. The model on the card says 116660? I didnt know there were 2 different models?


----------



## toastie (Mar 4, 2010)

if its a 116660 then its a deep sea and it should have blue lump and the serial number should be on the ruhaut at 6 o'clock

can you post a picture of the watch?


----------



## toeedzski (Jan 2, 2012)

What exactly is the ruhaut?

I will try to take a photo and post but it does look exactly the same as the one shown on the Rolex website.


----------



## toeedzski (Jan 2, 2012)

No battery life in camera, Typical!!


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

To be honest, if it's come from a Rolex AD, I can't see it being hooky.

The DeepSea's lume is definately blue though so it sounds like you've got something else.

Charge that camera and let us see the beast


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

toeedzski said:


> What exactly is the ruhaut?
> 
> I will try to take a photo and post but it does look exactly the same as the one shown on the Rolex website.


Here


----------



## toastie (Mar 4, 2010)

toeedzski said:


> What exactly is the ruhaut?
> 
> I will try to take a photo and post but it does look exactly the same as the one shown on the Rolex website.


the rehaut is the bit that has RING LOCK SYSTEM engraved on it and at 6 o'clock you will find the serial number engraved in-between the rolexrolexrolex engraving if that makes sense?

dusty beet me to it lol so see above


----------



## toeedzski (Jan 2, 2012)

Can see some numbers now just need to find the old magnifying glass to read em ( eyes not what they used to be) Have taken some photos just trying to figure out how to post them.


----------



## toeedzski (Jan 2, 2012)

OK checked seriel number on ruhaut and it matches the card. A little happier now.


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

Would not be happy with green lume though , as it's 100% blue I would be looking no that .


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

Have you put the watch under a light ? Or do they look green in normal light ? I think you will find if you put it under a light to charge the lume it will glow blue, if it does not then there's something wrong with that watch


----------



## simon35 (Oct 8, 2011)

im sure its ok.if strap is off ref no. is between lugs at twelve and serial between lugs at 6.if in any doubt take it back,get a look inside all numbers will be inside caseback and i expect it will say rolex on the rotor.


----------



## toastie (Mar 4, 2010)

simon35 said:


> im sure its ok.if strap is off ref no. is between lugs at twelve and serial between lugs at 6.if in any doubt take it back,get a look inside all numbers will be inside caseback and i expect it will say rolex on the rotor.


it won't have a serial number between the lugs


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

toastie said:


> simon35 said:
> 
> 
> > im sure its ok.if strap is off ref no. is between lugs at twelve and serial between lugs at 6.if in any doubt take it back,get a look inside all numbers will be inside caseback and i expect it will say rolex on the rotor.
> ...


X2


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

I thought the serial was always between the. Lugs? Model number top side , serial bottom side ? Where's the serial on these then ? Just the rehaut ?


----------



## toeedzski (Jan 2, 2012)

Guys I am happy the watch is genuine the number on the rehaut matches the paperwork and the quality is superb.

The Lume is Green thou! I have spoken to the jewellers who cant understand it and they have been onto Rolex's tech department and I am awaiting an answer on it, hopefully later today!?


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Gottohavearolex said:


> I thought the serial was always between the. Lugs? Model number top side , serial bottom side ? Where's the serial on these then ? Just the rehaut ?


Yep, the same for all models with the new engraved rehaut, AFAIK. As it is harder to fake well. Also they introduced random serial numbers so the watch cannot be easily dated, or as I see it (through cynical eyes) the ADs can sell them as current year of production, when they, in fact, could be several years old.

Not that, that would bother me particularly as long as it's warranty covered from new and dated by the AD at purchase, as I tend to keep what i buy for a least a decade or so, so a few months means nothing


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

If the lume is green , then it's a **** up made by rolex hang on to the watch it will make it unique from others and perhaps worth more, make sure you get rolex to put it in writing though , I've seen similar things with other rolex watches that were missed during quality control etc etc and these watches are worth more than others, so it may be a good thing would love to see a picture.


----------



## toeedzski (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok so the jewellers have been back on having had some sort of answer from Rolex. Basically Rolex state that it should have a Blue Lume and suggest I hold it under a Flourescent lamp for arround 20 seconds to charge the Lume then go look at it in a darkened area? As if I hadnt already tried that under several different light sources including daylight! They did ask if I was colour blind, which I am not, (although you do start to doubt yourself at times like these).

If having tried all these options I still find its Green then the only suggestion is to send it away to Rolex for them to put it right. Not entirelly sure I want it messed about with after having just bought it tho. The jeweller also suggested that it could in time be worth more as if the Lume is Green then this would make it quite unique. Not sure how Rolex could make such a mistake tho?

I am going to try and upload some pics later so you can all see the Beastie.


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

toeedzski said:


> Ok so the jewellers have been back on having had some sort of answer from Rolex. Basically Rolex state that it should have a Blue Lume and suggest I hold it under a Flourescent lamp for arround 20 seconds to charge the Lume then go look at it in a darkened area? As if I hadnt already tried that under several different light sources including daylight! They did ask if I was colour blind, which I am not, (although you do start to doubt yourself at times like these).
> 
> If having tried all these options I still find its Green then the only suggestion is to send it away to Rolex for them to put it right. Not entirelly sure I want it messed about with after having just bought it tho. The jeweller also suggested that it could in time be worth more as if the Lume is Green then this would make it quite unique. *Not sure how Rolex could make such a mistake* tho?
> 
> I am going to try and upload some pics later so you can all see the Beastie.


I have seen other quality issues get through.

If you can live it keep it.


----------



## toeedzski (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok so hopefully if I've done it right, this should be a photo of my watch. Will add more if it comes through ok!


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

Not showing?


----------



## toeedzski (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## toeedzski (Jan 2, 2012)

Dont know then, will have to try some other way, any suggestions for easy way to upload photos onto site?


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

Did you use the IMG code on your picture with Photobucket?


----------



## toeedzski (Jan 2, 2012)

just clicked the IMG box and it said copied.


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

Then paste it?


----------



## toeedzski (Jan 2, 2012)

Just doent seem to work. Have tried other links but a notice pops up stating that I cannot use this link on this board.

Will have to try and sort out a different way later.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Fixed it for you


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

This ok ?


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

Hmmmmm Strange, does your Photo account say you have to go pro? sometimes when they have been viewed a lot they will make you go pro. Other than that I bet someone here will help you better than me.

Good luck hope you get it sorted.


----------



## toeedzski (Jan 2, 2012)

Brilliant!! Many thanks, how did you do that? I have some more I could post!


----------



## toeedzski (Jan 2, 2012)

No only just opened the account.


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

On my post click the quote button.

You can then see the full text in my post and see how the posting image command works. You'll see the command on both ends of your image link.

Hope that helps.

And that's a great looking Rolex.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Look at your code, you have a leading 'http://' then







...

It's not often I get to fix computer problems, off for a lie down.


----------



## toeedzski (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry guys not very good with this sort of thing, still none the wiser really. Gonna try 2 more photos and see how they work out. presume I just click the IMG button again and hope for the best?


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

Left click IMG Right click and paste on your post.


----------



## toeedzski (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## toeedzski (Jan 2, 2012)

http://


----------



## toeedzski (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## toeedzski (Jan 2, 2012)

That seems to have sussed it. Thanks guys.

Off out with dogs now. Will try to take some pics of Lume later and post.


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

Do you have a lume shot?


----------



## toeedzski (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## toeedzski (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok so now really confused, perhaps it is my eyes but the photos as you can see are of a Blue Lume but to my naked eye it is Green??


----------



## toastie (Mar 4, 2010)

lol thats definitely blue mate


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

That's as blue as a blue thing to me but you say it's green to the naked eye. Best you get a few people around and ask them what colour they see :lookaround:


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Maybe you're a bit colour blind ??


----------



## toeedzski (Jan 2, 2012)

Well maybe but still cant figure out why Its Blue in photo but not to naked eye. If I was colour blind then surely it would look Green to me in photo.

Can only happen to me!


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Should've tried Specsavers


----------



## toeedzski (Jan 2, 2012)

I will do if everyone else sees Blue when I show them.

Watch this space (so to speak)


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

Errrrr that's Blue mate!!!!


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

This is green.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I owned a Deep Sea a couple of years ago, long gone and not missed, the lume was definitely blue.


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

That is 100% blue , what another Waste of a thread!


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

lol, iam coloured blind and blue and green is my worst colours but i see blueish green


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

> That is 100% blue , what another Waste of a thread!


Totally disagree. It was a good bit of light hearted entertainment with the OP and myself learning something new. Believe it or not threads are not an endangered species, we are not about to use them all up with 'wasteful' words.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

JWL940 said:


> > That is 100% blue , what another Waste of a thread!
> 
> 
> Totally disagree. It was a good bit of light hearted entertainment with the OP and myself learning something new. Believe it or not threads are not an endangered species, we are not about to use them all up with 'wasteful' words.


+1

Welcome to the forum, toeedzski. Looking forward to your future posts. :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Gottohavearolex said:


> That is 100% blue , what another Waste of a thread!


Hardly, everyone's got to start somewhere.

To be fair it can be a bit deceptive but I'm colour blind, never found out until a few years ago purely by chance










Green or maybe a bit blue ????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

JWL940 said:


> > That is 100% blue , what another Waste of a thread!
> 
> 
> Totally disagree. It was a good bit of light hearted entertainment with the OP and myself learning something new. Believe it or not threads are not an endangered species, we are not about to use them all up with 'wasteful' words.


Agree.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Gutted for you, would have been great to have a one off.


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

tall_tim said:


> Gutted for you, would have been great to have a one off.


I agree, would have been good.


----------



## sheepsteeth (Dec 14, 2009)

thats an ace lookin watch either way and for what its worth, that blue lume looks ace too.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Don't worry, I had one and the lume can look green when fully charged, let it settle down and go take it under the duvet it will look pale blue


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

JoT said:


> Don't worry, I had one and the lume can look green when fully charged, let it settle down and *go take it under the duvet* it will look pale blue


What about the wife


----------



## toastie (Mar 4, 2010)

JoT said:


> Don't worry, I had one and the lume can look green when fully charged, let it settle down and go take it under the duvet it will look pale blue


if you look under the duvet and its pale blue may i suggest a heated blanket :taunt:


----------



## toeedzski (Jan 2, 2012)

Guys sorry if you feel I have wasted your time!

Have just shown it to a group of friends, 4 of which say it looks Green and the other 1 thought it looked Bluey Green.

Not just me then!

Bottom line is, its a beautiful watch and im happy to own it and am lovin wearing it.


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

You've not wasted my time, and looking at other posts you've not there's. Main thing is you love the watch, and you now know how to post pictures!

Enjoy you Rolex.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

> You've not wasted my time


+1

Prior to this thread I didn't realise the DSSD & SD had different lumes and, just like Gottohavearolex, I wouldn't have known the serial number was on the rehaut. Great thread you've started, let us know how it pans out and what else happened under the duvet with your friends. :derisive:


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah sorry about that comment just though it was wasted as it was blue all along , did find out about no serial numbers so was useful after all.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

^^^^^ :thumbsup: ^^^^^


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

Gottohavearolex said:


> Yeah sorry about that comment just though it was wasted as it was blue all along , did find out about no serial numbers so was useful after all.


God, I love a happy ending!









Wolfman


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

Don't worry too much about it. I've got a ceramic submariner which is supposed to have blue lume, in some conditions it does look blue, but most of the time it does look green. I too was worried about this, so I charged up the lume on both my sub & my wife's explorer l & went into a dark room. The sub deffanatley looks blue next to the green of the explorer l. A greeny blue, but blue !!!


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

rossi46 said:


> Don't worry too much about it. I've got a *ceramic submariner* which is supposed to have blue lume, in some conditions it does look blue, but most of the time it does look green. I too was worried about this, so I charged up the lume on both my sub & my wife's* explorer* l & went into a dark room. The sub deffanatley looks blue next to the green of the explorer l. A greeny blue, but blue !!!


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

GREEN


----------

